# Royal Liverpool Open Comps



## evemccc (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I am keen to play in the Open Comp at Hoylake on Wed. July 7.

It's expensive (£151) but it's a lot cheaper than getting on in the summer (£250+), and green fees are only going to go one way in future, esp with Hoylake having the Open in 2023.

It's a two-person team, and obviously I will want to play as well as I can, but the main motivation is to play this course in its peak condition at the height of summer, and in its Open layout (I think 3rd hole being the 1st and 16th being the 18th for example). The pin positions are also in the same locations as they were for Championship Sunday in 2014. All in all I think it'll be a fairly unique day at Hoylake

There aren't so many places left, so let me know if you want to join up!

From their website: "On arrival at Royal Liverpool players can enjoy a complimentary breakfast roll and cups of coffee, take advantage of a warm up on the range, be guaranteed a very warm welcome on the first tee, light refreshments at the Halfway House, and afterwards take away mementos of their visit."

Cheers


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 20, 2021)

It states it is a Mixed Comp. There are 3 dates available.


----------



## evemccc (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes, I’m only able to do the 7 July date


----------



## evemccc (Mar 21, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			It states it is a Mixed Comp. There are 3 dates available.
		
Click to expand...

I checked the website again, it's 2BBB and pairings can be either: Male-Male, Male-Female, or Female-Female


----------



## louise_a (Mar 21, 2021)

I have played there before but i didn't do it justice so anyone round there would be nice, still a bit steep though at £151.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

Sounds great but unfortunately my record in pairs comps isn't great lol.


----------



## evemccc (Mar 21, 2021)

louise_a said:



			I have played there before but i didn't do it justice so anyone round there would be nice, still a bit steep though at £151.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, but only going to go up with the Open there soon, and to play it in the dead of winter it's £135...Your chance to right that wrong and do it justice!! Come on Louise, sign on the dotted line!!!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 21, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Yes it is, but only going to go up with the Open there soon, and to play it in the dead of winter it's £135...Your chance to right that wrong and do it justice!! Come on Louise, sign on the dotted line!!!
		
Click to expand...

its very tempting I will have to see if I get get someone from my club interested in joining me.


----------



## evemccc (Mar 21, 2021)

louise_a said:



			its very tempting I will have to see if I get get someone from my club interested in joining me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

evemccc said:





Click to expand...

You've been done there Eve!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 22, 2021)

evemccc said:





Click to expand...

have I misunderstood I thought you were just drumming up interest are you wanting a partner for it?


----------



## evemccc (Mar 22, 2021)

louise_a said:



			have I misunderstood I thought you were just drumming up interest are you wanting a partner for it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I want to play in it, and the original message I hoped was trying to see it any others did also and wanted to join.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m signed up to play with Nic Hercules on Fri 14th May. Maybe catch you guys there?

Will stay up for the weekend if anyone fancies a knock at any local venues @Liverbirdie @Chaddy 🙏👍


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I’m signed up to play with Nic Hercules on Fri 14th May. Maybe catch you guys there?

Will stay up for the weekend if anyone fancies a knock at any local venues @Liverbirdie @Chaddy 🙏👍
	View attachment 35930

Click to expand...

Remind me the week before, see if we can get a knock in, Mark.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 1, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Remind me the week before, see if we can get a knock in, Mark.

Click to expand...

Will do Pete. I played on Monday at Gog Magog with Steve Hollis. Nice guy & found out halfway round he was on the Top 100 Panel. Small world!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Will do Pete. I played on Monday at Gog Magog with Steve Hollis. Nice guy & found out halfway round he was on the Top 100 Panel. Small world!
		
Click to expand...

We're all nice, apart from Cam.


----------

